# Copying over network causes internet lag?



## Aceman.au (Sep 13, 2011)

As the title says, while I was copying some media over from my main PC to my server it was copying at 11mb/s and causing massive game lag... My ping in WoW spiked to 1000ms. and my internet was slow to load webpages. Once the copying stopped everything turned back to normal... Is there a way to fix this?

My PC is on port 1 on the switch (Netgear FS105 10/100 5 port) I have which then connects to my router (Thomson TG782T) via 40m ethernet cable run through the roof into the router room, the router then goes out to the internet.


----------



## caleb (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm guessing the server is connected to the router.
1. connecting server to switch might solve the problem
2. cap the transfer rate while you copy (better yet cap it on the server)


----------



## Aceman.au (Sep 13, 2011)

caleb said:


> I'm guessing the server is connected to the router.
> 1. connecting server to switch might solve the problem
> 2. cap the transfer rate while you copy (better yet cap it on the server)



No the server is connected to the switch also...
And how do I cap it?


----------



## caleb (Sep 13, 2011)

What is it ? Windows, Linux ?


----------



## caleb (Sep 13, 2011)

http://www.speedguide.net/articles/windows-7-vista-2008-tweaks-2574 (scroll down to gaming tweak, they mention wow so this might help, do it on your gaming PC )
or http://bandwidthcontroller.com/trafficShaperXp.html
http://www.netlimiter.com/ (limit total bw at server to say 95% and it should work)


----------



## Aceman.au (Sep 13, 2011)

caleb said:


> What is it ? Windows, Linux ?



Both Win7 64bit


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 13, 2011)

What you are doing is choking out the router. The router is doing the business of a DHCP server, WAN, and LAN. when bandwidth is taken up into one area, then the other areas will suffer. A switch would rectify this.

If you interested in learning cisco CCNA then I would suggest a cisco managed switch for training and more control over your home network.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 13, 2011)

Just dont copy files over your network when gaming.


----------



## Aceman.au (Sep 13, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> what you are doing is choking out the router. The router is doing the business of a dhcp server, wan, and lan. When bandwidth is taken up into one area, then the other areas will suffer. A switch would rectify this.
> 
> If you interested in learning cisco ccna then i would suggest a cisco managed switch for training and more control over your home network.



i am using a switch


----------



## dajjhman (Sep 13, 2011)

Aceman.au said:


> i am using a switch



He's may actually be right about needing a managed switch, because while the router is separate, it still has to do a lot of the work as most common consumer "switches" are actually hubs that have zero intelligence. Your router still has to manage the packets being moved around to a large degree.

You can see if your switch is a true switch or a hub and is manageable or not, but also management may be overkill and you may just need a larger throughput on the switch (as everything ends up on the same data link layer on the switch before going back out)

If it's a true switch, then the file transfer should go straight to the server and it is a throughput problem, as once the router helps establish the initial connection between the devices using the ARP protocol, they should communicate directly, no longer involving the router. This would mean there is either a problem with configuration or a lack of throughput capability (they may be all 10/100 ports but they aren't always capable of operating at those speeds at the same time)
But if not, then all data is just mirrored on each port and in the end the router has to do the work with DHCP and routing the packets to the different devices on the network.


Also, come to think of it, are you transferring the files form the same machine as you're gaming on? If so then your NIC is trying to balance between the two, but your data transfer is on the local network so it could be giving it priority, or the priority may be controlled by windows, I'm not sure which but I've just learned to ignore doing things like that while gaming on the same machine.

-Jimmy

P.S: I may have worded this funny, and I will try to clarify if I did - running on very little sleep right now


----------



## niko084 (Sep 13, 2011)

1000mbps nic = 125MB/s

Most hard drives are near that fast, so when copying data you are nearly if not completely using all your bandwidth, local network traffic takes priority over internet traffic. Oh, then you have to consider your network overhead that isn't the physical data you are copying around.

Very common, very normal, if not even the network think about your disk usage.


----------

